# [SOLVED] Overclocking the Gainward GTX 460 Golden Pipes Edition



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm VERY new to over clocking. My graphics card (detailed in title) comes with some software for over clocking so I want to give it a go. My particular card is a special edition which came with different heat dissipation pipes & fins so should be able to go a bit further (especially if I put my case fans into hurricane mode).

Does anybody have any advice on how far I should push it with the various controls while I'm starting out? I tried messing with it when I first bought it but I messed it up a few times resulting in safe mode boots to fix it which I want to avoid this time if possible.

Your suggestions please!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking the Gainward GTX 460 Golden Pipes Edition*

When overclocking, go in small increments and test the card and check temperatures. Don't try jumping up to quickly. You may also want to look at some other tools like the eVGA precision tool or MSI Afterburner.

There are tons of guides already available online.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking the Gainward GTX 460 Golden Pipes Edition*

Primary requirement for OC'ing is top quality components and particularly a top quality PSU with sufficient power for your hardware.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking the Gainward GTX 460 Golden Pipes Edition*

Use something like MSI afterburner and go up very slightly again and again until you start to see artifacts, then back off until you don't. be mindful that you should remain within a certain temperature spectrum, and all of this as the above person said depends on good hardware and good patience. From my perspective the little gains you will get (maybe 4-8 FPS give or take) are not worth the heat and trouble it takes to get your OC stable. Better to save up and get a better card IMO.

Google the GTX 460 and known good stable overclocks, start underneath that by about 10% and work your way up. Again, you do it it's your risk.


----------

